# weight watchers



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I started weight watchers yesterday, and discovered a message board for people with thyroid problems on there! I'm just curious to see how many (if any) of you are on WW, online or meetings? I am online only...hugs4


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

My wife is doing weight watchers online. She also has thyroid trouble (hypo with nodules) and is on meds for it.

She started in February of this year at 158 and is down to 121 now. She loves the plan. She inputs everything she eats into the weight watchers iPhone app so its easy for her to keep count since she's always got her iPhone nearby. What a huge difference its made in the way she feels. She's working out and everything now.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

While I don't use the WW diet, as a diabetic I've found that one of the greatest tools to track weight [and carbs, in my case] is to log everything in on a spreadsheet. Just doing that makes you more conscious of what you're eating.

Plus, after a while your brain thinks, "Gee, do I really want to eat that snack? If I do I'll have to take the time to log it in........"

It's like Pavlov's Bell. In the end food/eating becomes a nuisance and you tend to eat less.


----------

